# SPRING KICK OFF FISH FRY



## Splittine

*Well Im going to try and kill 2 birds with 1 stone. We are planning on having a PFF Lung Buster Fish Fry, for those who dont know what that is its a Big Buck Contest we had on the forum to help raise money for Chandler (Shiznik's grandson), and figured we could have a PFF get together.*

*Oval Office lost almost all of their parking lot to Capt Nichols so that wouldnt be a very good place to have it, Island Cove Marina was offered up but some of the guys in Ft Walton and Crestview kinda opposed. So this is what was offered up to us. Chad Cooper (forum member) lives in the Pace area not far from the Oval Office offered his place, he has a 5000 sq ft studio and right at 25 acres to have this shindig on. For those who dont know Chad is a taxidermist and his studio is amazing, going over and just seeing some of his work is worth the short drive over.We will be having a fish fry and Chad offered to set up a Skeet Shoot for the kids, adults will be allowed to shoot as well but for obvious reason and a request from the host if you drink shooting is not allowed, this is a reasonable request for everyones safety. So obivously its BYOB.Chad is very gracious to host this party so all we have to do is bring some fish, sides, and other odds and ends and clean up and we are good to go. Of course there is plenty of parking.*

*We are planning on doing it March 14th which is a Sunday but is the only day we could get all schedules to work out. It will be from around noon till around dark.*

*Also Reel Happy has been nice enough to help me out with setting it up since he arranged the last Oval Office fish fry.*

*ALL PFF LUNG BUSTER PRIZES WILL BE GIVING AWAY AT THIS FISH FRY*

*I know we are over a month out but get to thinking what you can bring. Need sides, paper plates, utensils, fish, tables....*

*This is what we have so far.*

*Myself- Keg, some deer and hog sausage. *

*Reel Happy- Tables, Fried Pickles, Fish Cookers*

*Team Recess- Grouper, AJ, Tilefish, and Almacos*

*Bassn8ed- His company, Stuart C Irby Electrcial Dist. is supplying all the plates, cups, paper towels, toliet paper, forks, spoons, knifes, and a couple ice chest of ice*

*Rob883 company Discount Goods and Grocery is donating all the bottle water.*

*[email protected]- Chips and Crackers*

*Biller48- AJ/Grouper Ceviche, chips*

*LABDOG3- Burgers*

*Heller High Water- Appetizers*

*Hot Spots Bait and Tackle- Oil, Fish Fry, Hot Sauce, Ketchup, Mustard, Relish, and Tarter*

*Cobe Killer- 55gal drums for trash*

*SheYakFishr- Homemade Tater Salad*

*TOBO- Slaw*

*Bertram31- Dessert and Ice*

*Gump- Dessert*

*GENTLE WOLF- Loaded Bake Tater Salad*

*Corpsman- Pasta Salad*

*Telum Pisces- 55gal drum for keg and ice*

*Lingfisher1- Nanner Pudding*

*Singing Dixie- Coconut Cake, Brownies, Pound Cake*

*Downtime2- Fixin's for a low boil*

*ScullsMcNasty- Corn n Shrooms for boil*

*The Duke- Tater Salad*

*Sea Monkey- Chips and Crackers*

*Konz- Salsa*

*Banana Tom- Boston Butts*



*______________________________________________________________________________________________*

*Thi**ngs we need:*

*Side dish- pasta salad, BBQ beans, Fries etc*

*finger foods (stuffed eggs, peanutbutter celery sticks or cream cheese etc.)*

*dips (tuna, french oinon, etc. )*

*trays for the food coming out of the cookers (clean cardboard boxes)*

*trays to hold the cooked food*


----------



## 69Viking

Sounds great to me. Anthony and I been wanting to see Chad's studio ever since we met Chad and Zach a while back at the Wildlife Expo, sounds like a good time!


----------



## sailfish23

i can bring a bunch of freinds!! all pff'ers of course!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Sounds like a blast!!! Renee and I should definately be there! Marking it on the calander. As we get closer I'll let you know what we'll bring!


----------



## saltgrass

That sounds great. Anyone that has not been to Chads place will love it. Thanks Chad and to all that is spending time putting this together.


----------



## Splittine

> *saltgrass (2/5/2010)*That sounds great. Anyone that has not been to Chads place will love it. Thanks Chad and to all that is spending time putting this together.


Chad's place is unreal, its amazing what he has in his studio. I mean really who has a shoulder mount of a Giraffe, its awesome to say the least.


----------



## reelhappy

this sounds like a awesome time can't wait.why limit it to just a fish fry. fire up a grill and put some game on it! see ya there.

party on!

scot


----------



## Splittine

> *reelhappy (2/5/2010)*this sounds like a awesome time can't wait.why limit it to just a fish fry. fire up a grill and put some game on it! see ya there.
> 
> party on!
> 
> scot


I agree, Im going to smoke some chickens on the Egg along with some deer and hog sausage.


----------



## reelhappy

> *Splittine (2/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *reelhappy (2/5/2010)*this sounds like a awesome time can't wait.why limit it to just a fish fry. fire up a grill and put some game on it! see ya there.
> 
> party on!
> 
> scot
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Im going to smoke some chickens on the Egg along with some deer and hog sausage.
Click to expand...

now thats what i am taking about! if it fly's, runs or swims it's all good with a cold beer!!!!!! lets make this a royal banquet fit for a king!!! what you say, i say party on!

scot


----------



## armyguardus

hey i may be new to pff but iw ould love to be there


----------



## Splittine

Any BGE owners wanna throw some stuff on the grill? Im planning on 4 chickens and some deer and hog sausage.


----------



## Jig n Hawgs

Sounds like it will be a blast. POST A NEEDED POST so we can be sure to bring something to pitch in.


----------



## Splittine

> *Jig n Hawgs (2/9/2010)*Sounds like it will be a blast. POST A NEEDED POST so we can be sure to bring something to pitch in.


Everything is needed as of now. We need fish, plates, paper towels, utensils, sides, chips, cups, etc.

As members let us know what they are bringing Ill update the original post.


----------



## SheYakFishr

Sounds like a PLAN to me.... When it gets closer, I'll post what I'll bring.... :letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy

i will bring 5 tables from the prfa. for the food. i also have a cooker. oceanman has been schooling me on how to deepfry pickles! i could do that and one of my favorite things to snack on now is fried sweet potatos. i will also cook those too! and i sould have some fish by then. will update later on!

party on!

scot


----------



## Splittine

> *reelhappy (2/10/2010)*i will bring 5 tables from the prfa. for the food. i also have a cooker. oceanman has been schooling me on how to deepfry pickles! i could do that and one of my favorite things to snack on now is fried sweet potatos. i will also cook those too! and i sould have some fish by then. will update later on!
> 
> party on!
> 
> scot


We are gonna need some fish donated. I have a few bags of flounder and maybe something elseI can bring, can anyone else throw in some fish?


----------



## [email protected]

i'll see what i have in the freezer i think i may have a bag or 2 of some of those extinct snappers. when it gets closer to time i'll see what else is needed and chime in. looking foward to it. thanks chad for hosting!!


----------



## bassn8ed

I would like to go and bring my brother ( collinscraft2) with our wives.I have a novel idea that could be great or too much. My company will donate-plates,silverware,napkins. cups,toilet paper--yeah bet you did not think of that and other paper products, in exchange for a small banner on that table. and as much ice as needed

Every one should be able to advertise if donating. Lets keep it in the PFF family.

holla back and let me know


----------



## Splittine

> *bassn8ed (2/12/2010)*I would like to go and bring my brother ( collinscraft2) with our wives.I have a novel idea that could be great or too much. My company will donate-plates,silverware,napkins. cups,toilet paper--yeah bet you did not think of that and other paper products, in exchange for a small banner on that table. and as much ice as needed
> 
> Every one should be able to advertise if donating. Lets keep it in the PFF family.
> 
> holla back and let me know


Bring it, the more the marrier.


----------



## user6993

TEAM RECESS would be happy to donatethe fish. Only problem is getting the fish up there before it starts. If someone could pick it up at the house that would be great. Just let me know. Gene


----------



## Splittine

Gene that is very generous. I thank you. I will make arrangments with you to pick up the day before the fish fry.

Chase


----------



## user6993

> *Splittine (2/12/2010)*Gene that is very generous. I thank you. I will make arrangments with you to pick up the day before the fish fry.
> 
> Chase


 Chase, No need to thank me.Butyou are welcome, glad to be able to do it.Besides,it's the crew that catches the fish ,they just let me drive the boat. Looking forward again to meeting new folkshere on the forum. It should be a blast. It might even warm up alittle. Gene


----------



## Splittine

OK guys, Reel Happy made up a list of what we are going to need. If you can think of anything else let us know. Does anyone have anything they want to donate for a raffle. There will be a donation bucket for those who want to give money to Chandler to help out with Dr bills and traveling to the hospitals.


----------



## Splittine

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic522750-3-1.aspx#bottom


----------



## cobe killer

this sounds like it is going to be a great get together. we'll catch as many fish to donate as we can. i don't need the gun but i'll get a couple of tickets to help out chandler. see ya'll there.


----------



## Splittine

Big thanks to Gene and the rest of the guys of Team Recess. They are providing all the fish for the fish fry. Grouper, Tilefish, AJ, and Almacos.


----------



## bertram31

Chase, I'll get with you when it gets closer to see whats needed.

Mac


----------



## Splittine

Anyone have some 55 gal drums we can use for trash? I have some 50 gal bags already.


----------



## cobe killer

i have 2-55gal plastic drums that i can bring.


----------



## Chris Phillips

We'll supply the oil, fish fry, hot sauce, tarter, mustard, ketchup, and relish. I will go ahead and buy it so one of you guys can just swing by the store and pick it up well before the get together. Would someone please shoot me a PM or email and tell me how much to buy?


----------



## Splittine

> *Chris Phillips (2/16/2010)*We'll supply the oil, fish fry, hot sauce, tarter, mustard, ketchup, and relish. I will go ahead and buy it so one of you guys can just swing by the store and pick it up well before the get together. Would someone please shoot me a PM or email and tell me how much to buy?


Thanks for the help Chris. Ill get with Reel Happy and get an idea of how much we need.


----------



## Splittine

Also Hot Spots is donating a Shimano Sahara 2500 for Chandler to put on a custom rod that devildog83 is building him.

Lets stop by Hot Spots and tell them thanks for looking out for a PFF member, thanks guys and thanks Chris. Chandler will be fishing in style next time he goes out.


----------



## reelhappy

> *Splittine (2/16/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris Phillips (2/16/2010)*We'll supply the oil, fish fry, hot sauce, tarter, mustard, ketchup, and relish. I will go ahead and buy it so one of you guys can just swing by the store and pick it up well before the get together. Would someone please shoot me a PM or email and tell me how much to buy?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help Chris. Ill get with Reel Happy and get an idea of how much we need.
Click to expand...

pm sent to chris


----------



## Sea Monkey

The OLE BIG Shindigfor A Good Cause.

Hey I can probably make it with it being on a Sunday. I will bring the Potato Chips & Crackers and such. This sounds like a great time is a coming up.


----------



## Splittine

Coming along now, lets get the rest of the list taken care of. Turning out to be a great meet up.


----------



## SheYakFishr

Put me down for homemade Potato Salad....


----------



## bassn8ed

WE have also put together an incredible "survivor kit" I am unsure of the real price, but assure you it will be a great raffle item, even at $1 a ticket. No boat or hunter should be without one of these.


----------



## Splittine

Going to be a good'un. Eat some good food, drink some cold beer and win some cool raffle prizes. Check out the link below, its being updated with all the raffle prizes we are having.


----------



## Splittine

We are going to need a head count a little closer to the party, we are going to have a couple things to give away to those who attend. Bring your family and friends.


----------



## [email protected]

i'll get chips and crackers. just let me know how much closer to time.


----------



## Splittine

Thanks Bob, looking like a party.


----------



## Biller48

Put me down for AJ/Grouper Ceviche and assorted chips, once we get a round about head count, i will know how much to make. Sounds fun, want to meet some members face to face, start some fishing, hunting, spearfishing connections.


----------



## LABDOG3

Count me in..just got my meat back from Carl's processing, be glad to bring/cook some burgers for those that may not want/like fish...but who doesn't like fish?...see about a head count closer to time and if something else would be better(or needed)to bring.


----------



## Heller High Water

My wife and I will be there and will bring some appetizers. Of course head count needed the week before.


----------



## amberjack

If it is not to personal what is chandlers illness.


----------



## Splittine

Click on the link in my signature and it explains it all.


----------



## Splittine

OK I have received a few PM's needing a head count due to the amount of food needed, plus we have to seeif we will have enough fish to cover everyone. Please post up or pm me with a head count. Everyone is welcome as well as family and friends.


----------



## 69Viking

I'll be bringing the whole family so count me in with 3 guests! I'll try to let you know by this weekend what we plan on bringing.


----------



## BananaTom

*My Wife and I will be there.*


----------



## Clay-Doh

Renee and I will be there. We'll be bringin some food, not sure what, we'll let you know as it gets closer! Lookin forward to it!


----------



## fishn4real

Lane said we would be there.


----------



## jspooney

let me check my schedule. I can bring either an outdoor soundstage and gear for the PFF musicians to get together and jam, or I can bring stuff for us to play inside. What do you think?


----------



## Splittine

> *jspooney (3/1/2010)*let me check my schedule. I can bring either an outdoor soundstage and gear for the PFF musicians to get together and jam, or I can bring stuff for us to play inside. What do you think?


Com'on.


----------



## [email protected]

2 here.


----------



## TOBO

Im in for 2, and I will bring slaw .


----------



## reelhappy

you can count me as two.


----------



## recess

Me and my wife Monica will be there .


----------



## Fiver

wish i could make it..i'll be out of town next weekend.


----------



## Downtime2

Put me down for four, possibly six......


----------



## SingingDixie

I will be bringing some desserts! :letsparty


----------



## lingfisher1

Put me down for 4 Chase. Me and the wife and our 2 kids. Still got a little of the pig you gave me so maybe I can smoke some ad bring it.


----------



## Splittine

If there is enough people that will drink it ill pick up a keg of Bud Light. Also does anyone have a tub to put it in they could bring and some ice?


----------



## Splittine

:letsdrink


----------



## 69Viking

> *Splittine (3/4/2010)*If there is enough people that will drink it ill pick up a keg of Bud Light. Also does anyone have a tub to put it in they could bring and some ice?


Wow, can't believe nobody has responded to this! I can bring Ice or is there a list of things still needed somewhere?


----------



## Splittine

> *69Viking (3/8/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (3/4/2010)*If there is enough people that will drink it ill pick up a keg of Bud Light. Also does anyone have a tub to put it in they could bring and some ice?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, can't believe nobody has responded to this! I can bring Ice or is there a list of things still needed somewhere?
Click to expand...

Sides or whatever is easy and cheap.


----------



## bertram31

I've got an ice machine and can bring at least a 270 qt, maybe more. Also will probably bring a big desert unless something else is needed. Chase teh catfish I was trying to get did not work out. Let me know if you think we still need fish.

Mac


----------



## Splittine

Thanks Mac, Team Recess has donated about 60lbs of grouper and has more if we need it. Just tryingto get a count so we can make sure we have enough. The ice would be great.

Does anyone else want me to get a keg, figured people would speak up about that?


----------



## reelhappy

go ahead twist my arm. ok enough i will help drink it!


----------



## Splittine

<DIV class=Font11_NL16><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage><SPAN class=Font14B>Cooper's Taxidermy Inc <DIV class=Font11_NL16>2463 Molino Bridge Rd
Milton, FL32571-5221 </DIV><DIV class=Font11_NL16></DIV></DIV>Directions From Pensacola</DIV></DIV>From <SPAN style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand" id=lw_1268094228_0 class=yshortcuts>Pensacola head East on Hwy. 90 </DIV></DIV>Cross Escambia River and Bay on Hwy. 90</DIV></DIV>Take left at 1st <SPAN style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed; BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand" id=lw_1268094228_1 class=yshortcuts>traffic light ( Woodbine Rd.)</DIV></DIV>Go straight through red light, Rd will change to 197A ( Chumuckla Hwy.)</DIV></DIV>Go about 5 miles, take 1st Rd onleft past the Soccer complex ( Ten Mile Rd. )</DIV></DIV>Go1 mile to 3rd Rd. on right ( Marion Way )</DIV></DIV>Take left at stop sign</DIV></DIV>1st drive on left is Cooper's <SPAN id=lw_1268094228_2 class=yshortcuts>Taxidermy Inc.</DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV>COMING FROM EAST MILTON </DIV></DIV>Cross Blackwater River in down town Milton on Hwy. 90</DIV></DIV>Stay on 90 through down town</DIV></DIV>Take righton (Dogwood)</DIV></DIV>Take left at 4th light. ( Willard Norris Rd.)</DIV></DIV>Go about 8 miles to dead end.</DIV></DIV>Take Right on Hwy. 197</DIV></DIV>Take next left on ( Ten Mile Rd. )</DIV></DIV>Go 1 mile to 3rd Rd. on Right ( Marion Way )</DIV></DIV>Take Left at stop sign</DIV></DIV>1St Drive on left is Cooper's Taxidermy Inc.</DIV></DIV>


----------



## reelhappy

what time do we want to setup everything?


----------



## Splittine

Im probably going to get there about 10. That will give me/us enough time to get the tables and fryers setup and get a head start on the beer.:letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy

alrighty then! 10 am beer on sunday in pace!!! wow the elders will roll over in there graves. i will be there . just sent chris phillips a reminder. and will find out tuesday if joe is coming or i have to cook either way we have his fryers! gonna get the tables out of the storage unit tuesday too! we have five that i will bring. the weather looks good so far hope it is a nice weekend. 

party on!!!!!

scot


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

> *reelhappy (3/8/2010)*go ahead twist my arm. ok enough i will help drink it!


+1

Me and the wife are gonna come out and meet some more of yall. We'll bring a couple of sides. If you need an extra pair of hands gettin set up let me know.


----------



## Splittine

> *reelhappy (3/8/2010)*alrighty then! 10 am beer on sunday in pace!!! wow the elders will roll over in there graves. i will be there . just sent chris phillips a reminder. and will find out tuesday if joe is coming or i have to cook either way we have his fryers! gonna get the tables out of the storage unit tuesday too! we have five that i will bring. the weather looks good so far hope it is a nice weekend.
> 
> party on!!!!!
> 
> scot


Let me know if you need a hand with anything. Going Saturday evening to get the keg since it cant be bought Sunday morning. Should be nice and cold by then. Does anyone have a tub to put a keg in, if not Ill just have to go guy one.


----------



## reelhappy

> *Splittine (3/8/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *reelhappy (3/8/2010)*alrighty then! 10 am beer on sunday in pace!!! wow the elders will roll over in there graves. i will be there . just sent chris phillips a reminder. and will find out tuesday if joe is coming or i have to cook either way we have his fryers! gonna get the tables out of the storage unit tuesday too! we have five that i will bring. the weather looks good so far hope it is a nice weekend.
> 
> party on!!!!!
> 
> scot
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need a hand with anything. Going Saturday evening to get the keg since it cant be bought Sunday morning. Should be nice and cold by then. Does anyone have a tub to put a keg in, if not Ill just have to go guy one.
Click to expand...

a large plastic trash barrel works great put the keg in and fill with ice, tap off the top.


----------



## FishnLane

Mitch and I will bring a side...will be good to see everyone again.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Splittine (3/8/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *reelhappy (3/8/2010)*alrighty then! 10 am beer on sunday in pace!!! wow the elders will roll over in there graves. i will be there . just sent chris phillips a reminder. and will find out tuesday if joe is coming or i have to cook either way we have his fryers! gonna get the tables out of the storage unit tuesday too! we have five that i will bring. the weather looks good so far hope it is a nice weekend.
> 
> party on!!!!!
> 
> scot
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need a hand with anything. Going Saturday evening to get the keg since it cant be bought Sunday morning. Should be nice and cold by then. Does anyone have a tub to put a keg in, if not Ill just have to go guy one.
Click to expand...

I have a 55 gallon plastic drum with the top cut off that would probably work. You can come by and get it this week sometime since I am not sure what time I'll be able to show up to the party. I live on Avalon near Mullat. Let me know.


----------



## Chad Cooper

> *Splittine (3/8/2010)* <DIV class=Font11_NL16><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage> <SPAN class=Font14B>Cooper's Taxidermy Inc <DIV class=Font11_NL16>2463 Molino Bridge Rd
> Milton, FL32571-5221 </DIV><DIV class=Font11_NL16></DIV></DIV>Directions From Pensacola</DIV></DIV>From <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1268094228_0 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none">Pensacola head East on Hwy. 90 </DIV></DIV>Cross Escambia River and Bay on Hwy. 90</DIV></DIV>Take left at 1st <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1268094228_1 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">traffic light ( Woodbine Rd.)</DIV></DIV>Go straight through red light, Rd will change to 197A ( Chumuckla Hwy.)</DIV></DIV>Go about 5 miles, take 1st Rd onleft past the Soccer complex ( Ten Mile Rd. )</DIV></DIV>Go1 mile to 3rd Rd. on right ( Marion Way )</DIV></DIV>Take left at stop sign</DIV></DIV>1st drive on left is Cooper's <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1268094228_2>Taxidermy Inc.</DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV>COMING FROM EAST MILTON </DIV></DIV>Cross Blackwater River in down town Milton on Hwy. 90</DIV></DIV>Stay on 90 through down town</DIV></DIV>Take righton (Dogwood)</DIV></DIV>Take left at 4th light. ( Willard Norris Rd.)</DIV></DIV>Go about 8 miles to dead end.</DIV></DIV>Take Right on Hwy. 197</DIV></DIV>Take next left on ( Ten Mile Rd. )</DIV></DIV>Go 1 mile to 3rd Rd. on Right ( Marion Way )</DIV></DIV>Take Left at stop sign</DIV></DIV>1St Drive on left is Cooper's Taxidermy Inc.</DIV></DIV>


Hey guys, I'm looking forward to Sunday,,,, I wanted to make a quick note for everyone. DO NOT I repeat DO NOT plug my address into a GPS and expect to get here. For some crazy reason it will send you in a huge circle with about 20 turns that will tie your brain in a knot. DO NOT use the address !!!!!!!! Go by the directions provided. If not you will need that keg of beer to calm down and find yourself.

Chad

PS:If your child wants to shoot skeet, please bring your own shells. There will be absolutely NO alcohol tolerated at the range. If youhave 1 drink your pass to the range is void.


----------



## Splittine

Thanks Chad.

The skeet shoot is set up for the youngins but adults may shoot as well but the main thing is for the kids. And like Chad said no drinking and holding a gun, safety is number one concern. I dont think this will be an issue at all.


----------



## BBRASH

Add me +1. I'll bring a side. Is there a list of what's still needed?


----------



## 69Viking

> *BBRASH (3/9/2010)*Add me +1. I'll bring a side. Is there a list of what's still needed?


If the list on the first page of this post is being kept up to date we can probably go off that.


----------



## Splittine

> *69Viking (3/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *BBRASH (3/9/2010)*Add me +1. I'll bring a side. Is there a list of what's still needed?
> 
> 
> 
> If the list on the first page of this post is being kept up to date we can probably go off that.
Click to expand...

It is, I just have a few people tell me they are bringing sides but dont know what yet. As long as 5 people dont bring baked beans we should be good. What side are you thinking about?


----------



## lingfisher1

Chase we will bring Banana Pudding. I can also come early and help you set up. Let me know what time you want to start and I will be there.


----------



## Splittine

> *lingfisher1 (3/9/2010)*Chase we will bring Banana Pudding. I can also come early and help you set up. Let me know what time you want to start and I will be there.


Your just trying to get in my keg...

I should be there right at 10 so anytime after then. People should start showing up around noon.


----------



## lingfisher1

> *Splittine (3/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *lingfisher1 (3/9/2010)*Chase we will bring Banana Pudding. I can also come early and help you set up. Let me know what time you want to start and I will be there.
> 
> 
> 
> Your just trying to get in my keg...
> 
> I should be there right at 10 so anytime after then. People should start showing up around noon.
Click to expand...

Damn, you figured me out.:letsdrink. I will meet you there around 10. Let me know if I need to bring anyting else.


----------



## Corpsman

Stacy and I plan to attend. We will bring a large pasta salad as a side. Looking forward to it! Hopefully no last min trips to to the ER to throw us off this time!


----------



## reelhappy

> *Telum Pisces (3/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (3/8/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *reelhappy (3/8/2010)*alrighty then! 10 am beer on sunday in pace!!! wow the elders will roll over in there graves. i will be there . just sent chris phillips a reminder. and will find out tuesday if joe is coming or i have to cook either way we have his fryers! gonna get the tables out of the storage unit tuesday too! we have five that i will bring. the weather looks good so far hope it is a nice weekend.
> 
> party on!!!!!
> 
> scot
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need a hand with anything. Going Saturday evening to get the keg since it cant be bought Sunday morning. Should be nice and cold by then. Does anyone have a tub to put a keg in, if not Ill just have to go guy one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a 55 gallon plastic drum with the top cut off that would probably work. You can come by and get it this week sometime since I am not sure what time I'll be able to show up to the party. I live on Avalon near Mullat. Let me know.
Click to expand...

can somebody pick up this barreland bring it over at 10. am sunday. my truck is already full!


----------



## Splittine

> *reelhappy (3/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Telum Pisces (3/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (3/8/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *reelhappy (3/8/2010)*alrighty then! 10 am beer on sunday in pace!!! wow the elders will roll over in there graves. i will be there . just sent chris phillips a reminder. and will find out tuesday if joe is coming or i have to cook either way we have his fryers! gonna get the tables out of the storage unit tuesday too! we have five that i will bring. the weather looks good so far hope it is a nice weekend.
> 
> party on!!!!!
> 
> scot
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need a hand with anything. Going Saturday evening to get the keg since it cant be bought Sunday morning. Should be nice and cold by then. Does anyone have a tub to put a keg in, if not Ill just have to go guy one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a 55 gallon plastic drum with the top cut off that would probably work. You can come by and get it this week sometime since I am not sure what time I'll be able to show up to the party. I live on Avalon near Mullat. Let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can somebody pick up this barreland bring it over at 10. am sunday. my truck is already full!
Click to expand...

That would be great, Ill be in my wifes Tahoe and its packed too. Whoever picks it up will get a free beer.:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Splittine (3/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *reelhappy (3/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Telum Pisces (3/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (3/8/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *reelhappy (3/8/2010)*alrighty then! 10 am beer on sunday in pace!!! wow the elders will roll over in there graves. i will be there . just sent chris phillips a reminder. and will find out tuesday if joe is coming or i have to cook either way we have his fryers! gonna get the tables out of the storage unit tuesday too! we have five that i will bring. the weather looks good so far hope it is a nice weekend.
> 
> party on!!!!!
> 
> scot
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need a hand with anything. Going Saturday evening to get the keg since it cant be bought Sunday morning. Should be nice and cold by then. Does anyone have a tub to put a keg in, if not Ill just have to go guy one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a 55 gallon plastic drum with the top cut off that would probably work. You can come by and get it this week sometime since I am not sure what time I'll be able to show up to the party. I live on Avalon near Mullat. Let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can somebody pick up this barreland bring it over at 10. am sunday. my truck is already full!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be great, Ill be in my wifes Tahoe and its packed too. Whoever picks it up will get a free beer.:letsdrink
Click to expand...

I'll be able to bring it by at 10am. Just confirmed. I'll pick up some ice to go with it as well.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

We'll be bringin a loaded baked potato salad and I'll watch the list to see what else is needed closer to time.


----------



## reelhappy

got the tables last night . bob ( pirate40something ) is going to get the fish fry stuff from hot spots thursday morining for me.thenme and him are also getting the fryers thursday afternoon from joe. joe can't make it to cook so i will need someone to help cook, running one of the fryers! weather still looks good! gonna be a great event. looking forward to seeing everyone again! 

hey jspoony how is the live music coming along? i want to hear you guy's 

scot


----------



## lingfisher1

> *reelhappy (3/10/2010)*got the tables last night . bob ( pirate40something ) is going to get the fish fry stuff from hot spots thursday morining for me.thenme and him are also getting the fryers thursday afternoon from joe. joe can't make it to cook so i will need someone to help cook, running one of the fryers! weather still looks good! gonna be a great event. looking forward to seeing everyone again!
> 
> hey jspoony how is the live music coming along? i want to hear you guy's
> 
> scot


I will be there early to help set up so if you need me too I can help cook.


----------



## [email protected]

i didn't remember reading in any of the posts but should everyone bring chairs ??


----------



## Splittine

Would someone with a truck in Pensacola be able to run by Discount Goods and Groceries next to A&E Pharmacy and pick up the bottle water before Sunday? Im trying to get a hold of rob now to get it worked out.

Also check out the Auction thread in the Off Topic section, gonna be a pretty cool deal.


----------



## reelhappy

me and bob are going to pensacola thursday to get the fryers! where is the water we could go by there and get that too!


----------



## reelhappy

i also have a couple of prfa shirts for the raffle/aution. 

scot


----------



## LABDOG3

Just giving my head count for Sunday...Wife, myself and my hunting partner, so I'm down for 3, and I see you have meon the listsome burgers, perfect, got it covered(still wonder who doesn't like fish, haha)...see everyone on Sunday.We will certainly help drink the keg...would neverimaginesending a keg back with anything left in it?...That might even beillegal.:nonono


----------



## Coco Solo

It looks like jspooney is going to try to get a band jam session together, but it may be after 2pm before they set up. I can provide a decent PA system with a mic and a connection for an IPod or MP3 player, etc...so we can listen to some tunes in the meantime. Courtesy of Island Audio Visual.Count me as two heads. Rick


----------



## Splittine

> *Coco Solo (3/10/2010)*It looks like jspooney is going to try to get a band jam session together, but it may be after 2pm before they set up. I can provide a decent PA system with a mic and a connection for an IPod or MP3 player, etc...so we can listen to some tunes in the meantime. Courtesy of Island Audio Visual.Count me as two heads. Rick


Bring it.


----------



## Flounderpounder

Me and theMrs. will make an appearance....just not sure exactly when. Still haven't mastered that being in 2 places at the same time thing! :banghead

P.S. We'll bring a side just not sure what yet. It won't be beans! :moon:angel


----------



## Gump

Put me down for 2. My wife and I will be there. We can bring desserts or whatever is needed. Just let us know


----------



## Splittine

> *Gump (3/10/2010)*Put me down for 2. My wife and I will be there. We can bring desserts or whatever is needed. Just let us know


Dessert will be fine.


----------



## Splittine

*Thi**ngs we need:* 

*Side dish- Tater salad, pasta salad, BBQ beans, Fries etc* 

*finger foods (stuffed eggs, peanutbutter celery sticks or cream cheese etc.)*

*snacks (potato chips, crackers, etc.)*

*dips (tuna, french oinon, etc. )*

*trays for the food coming out of the cookers (clean cardboard boxes)*

*trays to hold the cooked food*



*OK We need someone to bring beans now, I made a joke about it eariler but there has not been anyone to commit to them.:banghead*


----------



## Heller High Water

I'll bring the beans, baked right? So my wife and I and appetizer(s)and baked beans. Chairs? Not sure how many I have, maybe 6-12. Do we have a total head count?


----------



## jspooney

OK, I'll be there with my family of 5. I'll bring a PA and the stuff needed for us to have a jam session. I think we may have a decent group to play some music. I'll be there around 2 so save me some fish.


----------



## Splittine

> *Heller High Water (3/10/2010)*
> 
> I'll bring the beans, baked right? *YES*
> 
> Chairs? *Yes*
> 
> Not sure how many I have, maybe 6-12. *Bring What You Can*
> 
> Do we have a total head count?


 *Alot*


----------



## Splittine

*Anyone else have access to some chairs?*


----------



## reelhappy

> *lingfisher1 (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *reelhappy (3/10/2010)*got the tables last night . bob ( pirate40something ) is going to get the fish fry stuff from hot spots thursday morining for me.thenme and him are also getting the fryers thursday afternoon from joe. joe can't make it to cook so i will need someone to help cook, running one of the fryers! weather still looks good! gonna be a great event. looking forward to seeing everyone again!
> 
> hey jspoony how is the live music coming along? i want to hear you guy's
> 
> scot
> 
> 
> 
> I will be there early to help set up so if you need me too I can help cook.
Click to expand...

that would be great. thank you!


----------



## Chad Cooper

Hats off to Mike Scott at "Mikes Outdoor Sports" 

I talked to him this morning,,,, He is donating all the clays for the kids to shoot & letting us use two electric clay slingers. Mike told me hewas proud to help with this event. He saidthat you guy'swere the people that help keep him in business and he was glad to help out for a great cause.. 

He deserves a "Thank you" from us all

THANK YOU MIKE SCOTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Splittine

> *Chad Cooper (3/11/2010)*Hats off to Mike Scott at "Mikes Outdoor Sports"
> 
> I talked to him this morning,,,, He is donating all the clays for the kids to shoot & letting us use two electric clay slingers. Mike told me hewas proud to help with this event. He saidthat you guy'swere the people that help keep him in business and he was glad to help out for a great cause..
> 
> He deserves a "Thank you" from us all
> 
> THANK YOU MIKE SCOTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Very Cool


----------



## bare bones

Put me down for 5 this is going to be awsome.


----------



## Bamagirl325

Put me down for3 and we will bring some chips and crackers.


----------



## [email protected]

went by hot spots and picked up all the condiments, fish fry ,oil,etc from the gang up there. big thank you to chris and matt. :bowdown


----------



## Downtime2

Anyone from Okaloosa Co. want to carpool? I have a cooker and a huge pot also.....


----------



## Splittine

> *Downtime2 (3/11/2010)*Anyone from Okaloosa Co. want to carpool? I have a cooker and a huge pot also.....


Dont know how long it takes but we could boil some Banana Tom boston Butts. I have a ton of hog sausage I can bring. Just need some veggies and meat. Either that or maybe someone has a bead on some shrimps?


----------



## Downtime2

Tell ya'll what.....I will provide cooker, seasoning, taters, onions and some sausage if somebody will kick in some mushrooms, corn on da' coband deer sausage and do a low country boil.....volunteers??


----------



## Splittine

> *Downtime2 (3/11/2010)*Tell ya'll what.....I will provide cooker, seasoning, taters, onions and some sausage if somebody will kick in some mushrooms, corn on da' coband deer sausage and do a low country boil.....volunteers??


I got the sausage, how much you reckon we need. I got hog and deer.


----------



## Downtime2

Figure about 10-12#??


----------



## Splittine

> *Downtime2 (3/11/2010)*Figure about 10-12#??


Done. Who can pick up corn and shrooms?


----------



## konz

I plan on being there and will bring a mess of corn and shrooms......how much do you think you need wade? I also have a box of clay pegions if they are needed for the skeet shoot.


----------



## Splittine

> *Splittine (3/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Downtime2 (3/11/2010)*Figure about 10-12#??
> 
> 
> 
> Done. Who can pick up corn and shrooms?
Click to expand...

Also need someone to pick up some of those big disposable turkey pans to put the fish in after its cooked. 6 or so would be perfect. And does anyone have a grill they could load up so we can cook some burgers and hotdogs, dammit this is going to be a helluva party.


----------



## konz

I can bring disposable pans also.


----------



## Downtime2

I'd go 48 ears (2 big bags of Jolly Green from Wally World) and similar on the shrooms that you brought last time....


----------



## Splittine

> *Downtime2 (3/11/2010)*I'd go 48 ears (2 big bags of Jolly Green from Wally World) and similar on the shrooms that you brought last time....


Ryan has this covered.


----------



## Downtime2

Roger dat...


----------



## Gump

I will also bring some additional chairs if needed.


----------



## Downtime2

I'd brang em...


----------



## konz

I'll bring some home made salsa then.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

This is gonna be AWESOME!!!!! I cant wait to meet all you guys(and gals)!!!!


----------



## reelhappy

everybody should bring thier own chairs if they want to sit. but its nice that some people are bringing extra ones! bob and i got the water and fryer today. he also stopped for me and got the stuff from hot spots. i will get the sweet tarters and dills friday. looking good.

scot


----------



## Splittine

Just left Garbo's house and Connor donated 50 of Connor's Jigs to sell for $2 a piece, all procedes go to Chandler.


----------



## Heller High Water

Name tags? Sounds like a ton of people.


----------



## Splittine

> *Heller High Water (3/11/2010)*Name tags? Sounds like a ton of people.


Wanna pick some up?


----------



## Heller High Water

No problem.


----------



## Sea Monkey

The OLE Good Time A Coming.

Hey I'll be there. I was going to bring some chips and crackers. Some variety pack chips & ritz crackers. I have a corn hole game I can bring to. I also have 2small square tables with four chairs each that folks can sit and eat at.


----------



## The Duke

I will be there and will bring large tato salid. Thanks


----------



## Chad Cooper

> *Chad Cooper (3/11/2010)*Hats off to Mike Scott at "Mikes Outdoor Sports"
> 
> I talked to him this morning,,,, He is donating all the clays for the kids to shoot & letting us use two electric clay slingers. Mike told me hewas proud to help with this event. He saidthat you guy'swere the people that help keep him in business and he was glad to help out for a great cause..
> 
> He deserves a "Thank you" from us all
> 
> THANK YOU MIKE SCOTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Splittine

> *Chad Cooper (3/12/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Chad Cooper (3/11/2010)*Hats off to Mike Scott at "Mikes Outdoor Sports"
> 
> I talked to him this morning,,,, He is donating all the clays for the kids to shoot & letting us use two electric clay slingers. Mike told me hewas proud to help with this event. He saidthat you guy'swere the people that help keep him in business and he was glad to help out for a great cause..
> 
> He deserves a "Thank you" from us all
> 
> THANK YOU MIKE SCOTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Thats pretty cool. Thanks to Mike's for stepping up like so many others have done. It pretty cool to see businesses kinda come together to help out for a cause.:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Splittine

IF ANYONE HAS QUESTIONS ABOUT DIRECTIONS PLEASE LET ME KNOW.

THERE WILL BE A SIGN AT THE MAIN HIGHWAY THAT SAYS PFF PARTY FOR THE ROAD YOU TURN OFF OF CHUMUCKLA HWY.



Check the updated list on the first post of what we need. Also if a few people want to pick up some 3 litres of Coke and Sprites that would help. If there is something you want to drink bring it yourself. Sounds like a ton of people so BYO drinks (cokes, sprite, pepsi, etc) There will be 25 cases of water there for everyone.


----------



## Splittine

If anyone from Gulf Shores or Orange Beach is coming please shoot me a PM. I might get you to pick up something for the party.


----------



## backlashnpcola

Ill bring some cokes and sprites and rootbeer Ill have maybe 3 others with me


----------



## Splittine

Ive had a few people asking about paying, the fish fry is free. We are raising money by raffles, auctions, and donations for Chandler but the fish fry is 100% free of charge.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

I'll pick up a couple of soft drinks and a few trays for the cooked food as well.


----------



## Biller48

Hey Folks, i am bringing a Rem 410, 870 Pump with a couple boxes of shells. The gun is open to all youngins to shoot skeet with, great gun for kids. Dont have much ammo for it but anyone is welcome to shoot, so if you have any 410 laying around, bring it and let the kids have at it. I wont be shootin due to adult beverage consumption. Just a thought.


----------



## Biller48

Hey guys, playing catch up on the events unfolding while at work, my damn dell went down on me at home, if you guys are doing a boil i can bring a couple of pheasents to through in the pot. Let me know.


----------



## Jason

> *Chad Cooper (3/12/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Chad Cooper (3/11/2010)*Hats off to Mike Scott at "Mikes Outdoor Sports"
> 
> I talked to him this morning,,,, He is donating all the clays for the kids to shoot & letting us use two electric clay slingers. Mike told me hewas proud to help with this event. He saidthat you guy'swere the people that help keep him in business and he was glad to help out for a great cause..
> 
> He deserves a "Thank you" from us all
> 
> THANK YOU MIKE SCOTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Mike is a great community oriented guy, sure do miss going in there since I don't work up there anymore:banghead Mike, thanks fer making it a day that many kids will remember:clap:bowdown Hope ta see ya there!!!:letsdrink


----------



## naclh2oDave

Put me down for 4, also a box of clays, and shells. Will also come up with a finger food snack Kiddie table with 4 chairs. How about EZ ups? I have one will throw it in the truck just in case.

Is there a confirmation on a grill?


----------



## Jason

Like Chad said and SHOULD be respected.... Anyone consuming a drop of alcohol should not attempt to handle a firearm. He is being VERY generous opening up his place to this event so I hope everyone will show him respect. I will not be drinking so I will probably spend most of my time watching at the range and of course eating... I won't be wearing any of my "ugly" shirts but I may wear my cowboy hat but likea priorpost mentioned, name tags would be GREAT!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh

I can't wait! I am gonna probably smoke a batch of shark steaks and bring smoked shark dip and crackers. I think Renee' plans on bringin somethin too. We will be a little later, Bible study doesn't end till little before 3, so we'll be ther round 4.


----------



## Splittine

> *naclh2oDave (3/12/2010)*Put me down for 4, also a box of clays, and shells. Will also come up with a finger food snack Kiddie table with 4 chairs. How about EZ ups? I have one will throw it in the truck just in case.
> 
> Is there a confirmation on a grill?


Still need a grill. Chad offered up one but its a big truck hauling type.


----------



## Splittine

Just got gifts cards for the raffle from Moreno Cottage Cafe and The Oar House. Next time we are in those places lets tell them thanks for helping out for a good cause, I know they would appreciate it.:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Clay-Doh

Shoot.... I didn't really think about it, but I'll print up a certificate for one free roof inspection and minor repairs as needed, Exposed fasteners, nail-pops, chimney flashing, plumbing vents, etc.)which would include a leak repair if the person has a leak! From BOSS Commercial Building Services. Worth $300.00

I could bring my dual grill, ones side is charcoal, the other side is propane, plus has a smoker box attached. But won't be there till about 4. Let me know.

And instead of smoked shark dip, I am bringing bacon wrapped marinated shark steaks to throw on the grill. Figure there will be plenty of sides and snacks, could use more meat!


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

I've got a Weber charcoal grill I can bring.


----------



## Splittine

> *GENTLE WOLF (3/12/2010)*I've got a Weber charcoal grill I can bring.


Sold. 

Thanks for the offer Clay but 4 would be a little late for the grill. But the certificate thing would be greatm we are going to start the auction and drawings around 4 so it will work out.


----------



## Biller48

Splitine, I got a grill for us, fairly good size, propane, and I'll show up as early as you want me. Give me a time???


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *Chad Cooper (3/12/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Chad Cooper (3/11/2010)*Hats off to Mike Scott at "Mikes Outdoor Sports"
> 
> I talked to him this morning,,,, He is donating all the clays for the kids to shoot & letting us use two electric clay slingers. Mike told me hewas proud to help with this event. He saidthat you guy'swere the people that help keep him in business and he was glad to help out for a great cause..
> 
> He deserves a "Thank you" from us all
> 
> THANK YOU MIKE SCOTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Thank you Mike's Outdoor Sports!! Thanks for helping us out for a great cause!!!


----------



## Splittine

Jamielu is donating a 2 night stay in their houseboat in Venice, La. This would be awesome or someone to have that wants to spend a few days catching some tuna and hoos to specks and reds. She will be posting more details and pics shortly. Thanks to Jamie and George for stepping up big time. This will be an auction item.


----------



## TOBO

Is the houseboat auction or raffle??


----------



## Splittine

> *Splittine (3/8/2010)*<DIV class=Font11_NL16><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage><SPAN class=Font14B><DIV class=Font11_NL16></DIV></DIV>Directions From Pensacola</DIV></DIV>From <SPAN style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand" id=lw_1268094228_0 class=yshortcuts>Pensacola head East on Hwy. 90 </DIV></DIV>Cross Escambia River and Bay on Hwy. 90</DIV></DIV>Take left at 1st <SPAN style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed; BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand" id=lw_1268094228_1 class=yshortcuts>traffic light ( Woodbine Rd.)</DIV></DIV>Go straight through red light, Rd will change to 197A ( Chumuckla Hwy.)</DIV></DIV>Go about 5 miles, take 1st Rd onleft past the Soccer complex ( Ten Mile Rd. )</DIV></DIV>Go1 mile to 3rd Rd. on right ( Marion Way )</DIV></DIV>Take left at stop sign</DIV></DIV>1st drive on left is Cooper's <SPAN id=lw_1268094228_2 class=yshortcuts>Taxidermy Inc.</DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV>COMING FROM EAST MILTON </DIV></DIV>Cross Blackwater River in down town Milton on Hwy. 90</DIV></DIV>Stay on 90 through down town</DIV></DIV>Take righton (Dogwood)</DIV></DIV>Take left at 4th light. ( Willard Norris Rd.)</DIV></DIV>Go about 8 miles to dead end.</DIV></DIV>Take Right on Hwy. 197</DIV></DIV>Take next left on ( Ten Mile Rd. )</DIV></DIV>Go 1 mile to 3rd Rd. on Right ( Marion Way )</DIV></DIV>Take Left at stop sign</DIV></DIV>1St Drive on left is Cooper's Taxidermy Inc.</DIV></DIV>


----------



## BananaTom

> *Splittine (3/11/2010)*[ Dont know how long it takes but we could boil some Banana Tom boston Butts.


*I will bring my stove and boil a couple of Boston Butts, it take 3 - 4 hours, so I will be there early!!*

*Got some chairs I'll bring also, loadin' up the trailer, in my mind now!!!*


----------



## Splittine

> *Biller48 (3/12/2010)*Splitine, I got a grill for us, fairly good size, propane, and I'll show up as early as you want me. Give me a time???


Ill be there around 10, we will start cooking around 12.


----------



## Runned Over

> *Splittine (3/12/2010)*If anyone from Gulf Shores or Orange Beach is coming please shoot me a PM. I might get you to pick up something for the party.


Chase,

I will be there, and live byBig Lagoon State Park. I can pick something up at GS/OB area. :letsdrink

Me and the 1st mate right now. :usaflag


----------



## Splittine

> *Run Dover (3/12/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (3/12/2010)*If anyone from Gulf Shores or Orange Beach is coming please shoot me a PM. I might get you to pick up something for the party.
> 
> 
> 
> Chase,
> 
> I will be there, and live byBig Lagoon State Park. I can pick something up at GS/OB area. :letsdrink
> 
> Me and the 1st mate right now. :usaflag
Click to expand...

Thanks Scott, I got it taken care of. See ya there.:letsdrink Ill buy you a beer.


----------



## Hot Reels

I dont have a truck anymore so I will be coming on the bike. If anybody with a 2" trailer ball wants to pickup my big green egg, would be happy to bring it but I cant tow the trailer with the bike. I live in Navy Point

see yall there

Thanks

SKy


----------



## Jamielu

> *TOBO (3/12/2010)*Is the houseboat auction or raffle??


I think he's gonna put the houseboat stay in the auction.


----------



## Splittine

> *Hot Reels (3/12/2010)*I dont have a truck anymore so I will be coming on the bike. If anybody with a 2" trailer ball wants to pickup my big green egg, would be happy to bring it but I cant tow the trailer with the bike. I live in Navy Point
> see yall there
> Thanks
> SKy


If someone wants to pick that up everyone can try some BGE burgers. WARNING- you will want to buy one. Let me know or get up with Sky if someone is willing to do this.


----------



## LITECATCH

Splittine, Tobbe will donate the turtle she just made. We are not able to make the party. Is there anyone that can pick it up? I'll be at Island Cove working on the boat today and tomorrow. 572-6017


----------



## Corpsman

> *Sea Monkey (3/11/2010)*The OLE Good Time A Coming.
> 
> Hey I'll be there. I was going to bring some chips and crackers. Some variety pack chips & ritz crackers. I have a corn hole game I can bring to. I also have 2small square tables with four chairs each that folks can sit and eat at.


??????


----------



## Sea Monkey

The OLE Drunk Safe Horse Shoes.

Here is a Corn Hole game.


















There you go. There is two of these boards located 27 ft. apart. Each team gets 4 bags each. Toss the bags and try and get them to stay on the board(1pt) or tru the hole(3pts). Each bag is filled with,you got it, corn cornels. Not sure how much each bag weighs , but they are supposed to weigh a certain weight.


----------



## Hot Reels

If somebody wants to bring my BGE call my cell 205-541-2415

Thanks

Sky


----------



## BananaTom

> *LITECATCH (3/13/2010)*Splittine, Tobbe will donate the turtle she just made. We are not able to make the party. Is there anyone that can pick it up? I'll be at Island Cove working on the boat today and tomorrow. 572-6017


*Be by in a few minutes as we discussed, see ya!!*


----------



## fishn4real

> *LITECATCH (3/13/2010)*Splittine, Tobbe will donate the turtle she just made. We are not able to make the party. Is there anyone that can pick it up? I'll be at Island Cove working on the boat today and tomorrow. 572-6017




WOW! Thank you Tobbe. This a very very generous donation. I promise to give it every effort and consideration, which it deserves, to insure that it brings top dollar. 



This is really shaping up to be an auctioneer's dream. Such wonderful items that the auctioneer will hardly have to work at all to get good prices.



Custom metal artwork.



Houseboat stay in Venice, Louisiana.



Custom Cobia rod.



Custom in-shore rod.



And numerous Gift certificates.


----------



## reelhappy

i just made a 20 ounce egg sinker mold friday. i will donate it to the auction. 



















all hand crafted solid aluminum with the bronze pin. 

scot


----------



## Coco Solo

If anybody has an IPod or MP3 player with a good selection of music and wouldnt mind sharing.... please bring it along. We will hook it up to the PA for our listening enjoyment. Thanks.


----------



## reelhappy

> *Coco Solo (3/13/2010)*If anybody has an IPod or MP3 player with a good selection of music and wouldnt mind sharing.... please bring it along. We will hook it up to the PA for our listening enjoyment. Thanks.


i don't want to sound sarcastic but what do you call good music?

cause i hear plenty of them loud boom boom cars go by and they think it's good music and don't mind sharing with everybody in a 3 block radius!!!!!

scot


----------



## Downtime2

Someone bring sour cream and butter. I picked up 4 sacks of taters and 3 bags of sweet onjuns to go in the boil. I have some salt and pepper shakers I will bring too....


----------



## Splittine

> *BananaTom (3/13/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *LITECATCH (3/13/2010)*Splittine, Tobbe will donate the turtle she just made. We are not able to make the party. Is there anyone that can pick it up? I'll be at Island Cove working on the boat today and tomorrow. 572-6017
> 
> 
> 
> *Be by in a few minutes as we discussed, see ya!!*
Click to expand...

Thanks Tobbe and Scott.

Tom, Im guessing you picked it up. Thanks.


----------



## BananaTom

*Yes, got Tobbe's art work. A $75.00 awesometurtle.*


----------



## BananaTom

> *Hot Reels (3/13/2010)*If somebody wants to bring my BGE call my cell 205-541-2415
> Thanks
> Sky


*Hey Sky, Just spoke to my wife, she is still in New Orleans, trying to make it home tonight. *

*Arrival is not confirmedin order to pull your Big Green Egg up to Pace tomorrow. *

*If you can, try to find some else.*

*Enjoy your Newbie ride.*

*See Ya!!!*


----------



## Splittine

Just picked up the keg. Got it nice and cold. Might have to make sure it aint flat.:letsdrink


----------



## Splittine

All the guys that are meeting me to setup in the morning remember about daylight savings time.


----------



## BananaTom

> *Splittine (3/13/2010)*Just picked up the keg. Got it nice and cold. Might have to make sure it aint flat.:letsdrink


*That ain't right, where ya at, need help???*


----------



## reelhappy

ok we are setting up the keg 10 am till 11'45 and then all the tables and chairs and other stuff 11'45 to noon dose that sound right.


----------



## Splittine

> *reelhappy (3/13/2010)*ok we are setting up the keg 10 am till 11'45 and then all the tables and chairs and other stuff 11'45 to noon dose that sound right.


:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Splittine (3/13/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *reelhappy (3/13/2010)*ok we are setting up the keg 10 am till 11'45 and then all the tables and chairs and other stuff 11'45 to noon dose that sound right.
> 
> 
> 
> :letsdrink
Click to expand...

I'll be there with the drum and ice for the keg at 10am. Got to take care of the important stuff first.:letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy

what was the final count on people coming?

and did we get everything that was needed?

i got some cardboard trays for when the fish come out of the fryer.

i am bring a cutting board and some knives.

also my fish coating shaker!

scot


----------



## Splittine

Dont know final count but we will have plenty of food. Looks like a pretty good turnout. Everyone is invited, you dont have to bring something to come so come out and eat some fish, drink some cold beer and lets raise some cash for Chandler.


----------



## BananaTom

*I have a pot of Awesome Red Beans Also!!*

*From the freezer, I cook 9 lbs at a time.*

*This pot is great!! *



*But it will not last long!!!!*


----------



## reelhappy

> *BananaTom (3/13/2010)*
> 
> *This pot is great!! *
> 
> 
> 
> *But it will not last long!!!!*


thats funny


----------



## BananaTom

> *reelhappy (3/13/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *BananaTom (3/13/2010)*
> 
> *This pot is great!! *
> 
> 
> 
> *But it will not last long!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> thats funny
Click to expand...

*SHHH!!!!*


----------



## reelhappy

> *BananaTom (3/13/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *reelhappy (3/13/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *BananaTom (3/13/2010)*
> 
> *This pot is great!! *
> 
> 
> 
> *But it will not last long!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> thats funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *SHHH!!!!*
Click to expand...

*AAHHHH THAT ONES DONE TIME FOR ANOTHER ONE*


----------



## reelhappy

BE CAREFUL TOM

AND WE WILL SEE YA WHEN YOU CAN GET THERE.


----------



## reelhappy

IF ANYBODY WOULD LIKE TO JOIN THE PRFA SUNDAY AT THE FISH FRY. I WILL HAVE THE APS. I WILL BE WEARING A CLUB SHIRT AND WILL HAVE SOME OF THEM WITH ME SUNDAY. I WILL BE COOKING THE FISH OR AROUND THERE SOME WHERE! IF YOU WANT TO KNOW MORE ABOUT OUR CLUB YOU CAN TALK TO ME SUNDAY OR CHECK OUT OUR WEB SITE. LISTED BELOW. SEE YA 

SCOT


----------



## Splittine

Need butter and sour cream for Wade's Low Boil


----------



## Shiznik

Hey Chase and eeryone! It makes me want to call in sick for work today, but I'm abou to head out for work. I won't be off till around 06:30pm tonight. I am very sorry that I can't make it, but I have to work to keep the lights on, lol! I'd love to attend this event. It sounds like one of the or if not the biggest turn out for the PFF family! I sure hope everyone has a great time, the weather stays great all day and the food sounds unbeatable too! I just want to thank everyone who have sent prayers out for Chandler and of course all the support that has been sent. I don't know how else to thank all of you, but one day I might be able to join up and attend one of the upcoming meet ups! I greatly appreciate all of your help and all I can say is all of you are just AWESOME!

God Bless and have a great day!

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Splittine

Today is the day, see yall there.


----------



## Downtime2

What time you leaving Chase?


----------



## Jason

> *Splittine (3/14/2010)*Today is the day, see yall there.


Making a px call to ya Chase.....Plans changed....I'll just bring the stuff myself, we decided it would be too rush to meet ya w/ the stuff and go to Church then change and go ta Chad's.....:letsdrink


----------



## Splittine

Bout 845, what ya got?


----------



## Downtime2

A loaded truck ready to go... See ya' there.....


----------



## Splittine

> *Splittine (3/12/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (3/8/2010)*<DIV class=Font11_NL16><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage><SPAN class=Font14B><DIV class=Font11_NL16></DIV></DIV>Directions From Pensacola</DIV></DIV>From <SPAN style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand" id=lw_1268094228_0 class=yshortcuts>Pensacola head East on Hwy. 90 </DIV></DIV>Cross Escambia River and Bay on Hwy. 90</DIV></DIV>Take left at 1st <SPAN style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed; BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand" id=lw_1268094228_1 class=yshortcuts>traffic light ( Woodbine Rd.)</DIV></DIV>Go straight through red light, Rd will change to 197A ( Chumuckla Hwy.)</DIV></DIV>Go about 5 miles, take 1st Rd onleft past the Soccer complex ( Ten Mile Rd. )</DIV></DIV>Go1 mile to 3rd Rd. on right ( Marion Way )</DIV></DIV>Take left at stop sign</DIV></DIV>1st drive on left is Cooper's <SPAN id=lw_1268094228_2 class=yshortcuts>Taxidermy Inc.</DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV>COMING FROM EAST MILTON </DIV></DIV>Cross Blackwater River in down town Milton on Hwy. 90</DIV></DIV>Stay on 90 through down town</DIV></DIV>Take righton (Dogwood)</DIV></DIV>Take left at 4th light. ( Willard Norris Rd.)</DIV></DIV>Go about 8 miles to dead end.</DIV></DIV>Take Right on Hwy. 197</DIV></DIV>Take next left on ( Ten Mile Rd. )</DIV></DIV>Go 1 mile to 3rd Rd. on Right ( Marion Way )</DIV></DIV>Take Left at stop sign</DIV></DIV>1St Drive on left is Cooper's Taxidermy Inc.</DIV></DIV>
Click to expand...


----------



## reelhappy

we still need sour cream and butter . 

if somebody will post up and bring it. that would be awesome 

thank you

scot


----------



## Bullshark

I got it. How much of each?


----------



## Splittine

big tub of butter, couple of sour cream since they are smaller


----------



## Bullshark

Got it.


----------



## Splittine

There are balloons on the road sign off Chumuckla Hwy, Jason also made a PFF sign he will put up when he heads out here.


----------



## bigmama'sfish'nfrenzy

I WILL BRINGS THE BEANS!!!!!


----------



## Splittine

Can someone bring an oyster knife.


----------



## fisheye48

Could someone please bring a small jug for a donation collector


----------



## corrinas2

ill stop by the cafe... and pick up some empty Mayo Containors to put it in....


----------



## bertram31

Just got home and want to compliment Splittine and his crew on a great party and I think a lot of money raised for Chandler.

Thanks again Chase,

Mac


----------



## ironman172

:clap:bowdown....any pictures of the event for us that live to far away to come....Thanks Bill


----------



## Runned Over

> *bertram31 (3/14/2010)*Just got home and want to compliment Splittine and his crew on a great party and I think a lot of money raised for Chandler.
> 
> Thanks again Chase,
> 
> Mac


x1 Splittine AND CHAD COOPER and family!!!! What alot of work and generosity.

Thanks to Zac, and to the gentleman who was running the Skeet. I am going to be looking for a shotgun. :doh 

Thanks brnbsr for letting my boy shoot your 16ga.

Big turn out and good to see old and new faces. I hope someone will post up pictures.


----------



## Splittine

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic540448-2-1.aspx#bottom


----------



## Shiznik

I wanted to let everyone know that Splittine and I just met up and he forwarded the funds from all of you to me and they have been deposited for Chandler. He, once again, went the extra mile and met me. We had a chance to chat about the Spring Fish Fry get together and man, you guys really did go all out for this. 

Thank you to everybody for all your prayers and kindness. I told Splittine that its on my "bucket list" to make one of the upcoming bashes and I look forward to meeting all of you.

Man, I missed out on some pretty good fun and food from what all he said!

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------

